# somewhere that offers egg sharing?



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

was talking to lovely sweetchilli earlier who told me about care in manchester. i looked them up but they have an age limit of 36 and i'm 36 in november   

do any of you know of anywhere else that does egg sharing who mightn't be so strict on the age thing?

ta


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

try on the egg share thread hun , hope you have some luck


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

aww well, i'm too old


----------

